# "Hannibal" Episode 4 in Europe Only!



## Guest (Apr 23, 2013)

Due to the recent violence in the US and the apparently extremely gruesome/violent content in this 4th episode, NBC has decided not to show it in the US--only in Europe. So, can any European folks kindly direct me to a website where I can either watch it or download it? Thank you!


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

Kontrapunctus said:


> Due to the recent violence in the US and the apparently extremely gruesome/violent content in this 4th episode, NBC has decided not to show it in the US--only in Europe. So, can any European folks kindly direct me to a website where I can either watch it or download it? Thank you!


Gee, I wonder what they'll air in its place. Maybe an episode of Ozzie And Harriet or Barney And Friends.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2013)

BlazeGlory said:


> Gee, I wonder what they'll air in its place. Maybe an episode of Ozzie And Harriet or Barney And Friends.


Episode 5, actually!

I think it's a nice sentiment in a way to show respect to those who were murdered last week, but with enough viewer advisories, and there are a lot as it is, then those who are still upset about the recent Boston events don't have to watch. I don't know if this episode happened to be set in Boston or not. Apparently, it deals with children killing children, which is utterly unrelated to the bombing. Oh well.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Episode No 4 haven't aired here yet...

/ptr


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Good show? have downloaded the first episode.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Where's episode one? PM me if you prefer. Thanks.


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> Where's episode one? PM me if you prefer. Thanks.


You can view the pilot episode and the next two at the below link. I see that they will air a different episode.

http://www.nbc.com/hannibal/video/pilot-aperitif/n34702/


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I watched the first episode of Kevin Bacon's *The Following.* I surmised that I didn't need week-after-week of disgusting material.

I haven't bothered with *Hannibal*. The movie was plenty. Interesting how they got around the children-killing taboo NOT, by having children kill children. Repulsive.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

_*The Following*_ is more intense;_ *Hannibal*_ is more gruesome.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

The Following was boring. The script was embarrasing. It was such a clichè, it reminded me of a parody.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2013)

One of my students got the episode for me. While the idea of children killing entire families is disturbing, this epsiode was no worse than any others as far as gore and violence are concerned.


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

Kontrapunctus said:


> _*The Following*_ is more intense;_ *Hannibal*_ is more gruesome.





Ravndal said:


> The Following was boring. The script was embarrasing. It was such a clichè, it reminded me of a parody.


There's nothing I like watching more than an edge-of-your-seat monotonous tv show.


----------

